# Fencing for beginners - advice please



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Overlooking the back garden we have a fence made up of wooden spindles and handrails and after around ten years they are in need of a clean up.

There are about 150 posts and newels and over 20 metres of handrail so cleaning by hand seems as if it's going to take an age to do.

How would you clean the mildew and dirt off?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You should never have let them get into that condition in the first place. :frown2:


It's going to take your wife twice as long to clean them now.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

A bit of diluted jeyes fluid sprayed on then scrubbed and then hose off.I have just this week jet washed our hardwood table and chairs which have been at my sons house and were a lot worse than your fence and now looks like new ,maybe that might be another option.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Keith,
Once you've cleaned them up I suggest treating them with a decking oil to protect them e.g. I've used Liberon Decking Oil on mine and I'm quite happy with the result. They need a couple of coats to start with then a top up every couple of years.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

For any really stubborn bits try wire-wool but use aluminium not steel to avoid rust stains.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OR the stainless steel pan scrubbers, I'd also be giving the pressure washer a lot of thought.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Pressure washer set on low pressure and fan spray....but test first to check that wood is hard enough to withstand this.

Then re treat with preservative


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

How disappointing Keith. I used to run a fencing club at school, of the épée and foil variety and have not been asked for advice since I retired. I thought my time had come.

Ah well !

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sod the ignore button, we badly need a GROAN button and a tut tut smiley :roll:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Soak liberallly with petrol 

leave over night, then spray again using a mixture of petrol and lighter fluid,

Then light and run like **** 
:blob6::blob6:
you will have no more unsightly rails job done

on a seriouse note just use a pressure washer max power and use distance to moderate force Good luck David


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good advice from the flower grader too.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful advice.

A few weeks on and I've finally got around to doing something about it.

An hour with the Karcher power washer and everything's come up a wonderful colour of clean fresh timber.

SWMBO has volunteered to stain the woodwork so I can sit back and think - job well done!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Nah, don't like it. Preferred the rural distressed look. :wink2:


----------

